# Opinions please!!!!!!!!!!!



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

You're at weigh in and your buddy just before you weighed in a 13lb. sack. When they weigh your fish they call out 13 and some change. Well everyone at the weigh-in has disbelieve on their faces. You can hear chatter about your bag. You even notice that your fish don't look as good as your buddies fish did. The fishermen at the weigh finally speak out about how there is no way you had 13 and some ounces, only after the weigh master just released your fish. Your buddy weighed a big fish (4#) and a 3. You weighed in no big fish. Because you had no big fish. Your fish were all 14-15" clones. It is not your fault that the weigh master supposedly called the wrong weight and mistaked a 10 for a 13. The key here is you weighed no kicker. There probably was a mistake on the reading. And there was only one witness to the actually reading, he said 10 and some change. You then come in first place. Your buddy with the big fish comes in second. It is not your fault. You have fished for 8 long wet hours what do you do?


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

If he really is a buddy and friend sounds like you get together and work it out if you know the weighmaster made an honest oops the right thing to do is offer to switch 1st and 2nd I know I always want too see the scales myself as they call my weight so I know what should be recorded


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

protest should have been filed before the fish was relaesed and the weigh master should have known some thing was wrong with no kickerfish in the bag unless it was more than 5 fish


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

Speak up and give 1st place to the actual winner. You would want to be treated that way. There is no debate.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Yikes!

Mikeshookset has it right though- or even file a written protest within timeframes after the release occurred and let the guy who screwed up figure it out.

Definately aint the anglers fault.


Good luck with this one Triton- feel for whomever. Actually - I feel for all on this one!!!

nip


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Its unfortunate as this is a credible open. Usually the timeframe for protests occur at check-in. In this event there is no allowance for after the fact protests (not in the rules ). I wasn't there but I can speak from experience (1982) that things happen with the best planning. Probably an inexperienced weighmaster feeling the pressure of a line of bags of fish. Getting in a hurry. Not much anyone can do if the fish are gone. Either live with it or do as suggested earlier and make it right. Don't look down on this organization for a mistake I guarantee they won't make again. They've been around for years and do great things with the money they raise. And No I'm not part of the organization but have fished many of their events over the years and know alot about them. Sorry it had to happen.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

In tournament rules, no petitions were filled so you can have it.
But if you feel bad which I bet you do, you might want to give it to your buddy!


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Your personal honor shouldn't be dictated by the rules of a tournament .

If you know there was a mistake , then it's up to you to make it right once the tournament director didn't/couldn't . This is just my opinion based on my beliefs . To always know that it was a tainted win would weigh on me more then taking second place .


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I was always told that the best judge of character is: "What would you do if you knew you could get away with it?" If you think about it like that it should help you make a decision easily.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

We got moved out of money by this happening. We had just 11 lbs. Actually we should have been better than 7th place any how. A 4 broke my japanese hook at the boat. I called up the director and talked with him for a while. He's going to do somethings different next year. Great tourney for even better cause. Been doing it since it started. I just hope the anglers do not get discouraged. Pass the word on. Thanks.


----------

